# no cminstall dir found, nothiing to install



## Mike007 (Oct 15, 2011)

Power off when ready?

How do I power it off?

I created a cminstall dir in root before proceeding but getting this error.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

in root? root of what?


----------



## Mike007 (Oct 15, 2011)

root of the ht touchpad drive which comes at when we click enable usb disk


----------



## ajc1616 (Sep 7, 2011)

Make sure the folder that you install on your hp touch pad is "cminstall" without the quotes. The first time I installed I had a space cm install and it would not allow me to install. Hold the power button and center button to restart.


----------

